# I just joined your ranks



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi everyone. I was looking for an A4 Avant initially to replace our Outback for obvious reasons.







But after comparing the cars, I did not want a vehicle smaller then the Outback, 2 kids and dog take up too much space. So when I found this A6 Avant locally, I just could not pass it up. It has been babied, one little old lady owner previously, who recently passed away, GRHS. The husband did not want to keep the wagon, so she is now mine. Everything is good on it other then the typical center display not being sound. She is a 2001 with 85,000 miles on it and was, with out a doubt, well taken care of. So after an hiatus of six years, I am happily back in the Audi camp!
Glenn


































_Modified by Snowhere at 3:34 PM 3-15-2008_


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: I just joined your ranks (Snowhere)*

Welcome, do you have the 2.7t? I had been looking at A4s when shopping for an Audi with Quattro. I had actually been looking for a small car being a college student but I like it regardless of it's size.
One recommendation, take it for what you'd like or maybe you already know. I'd check to see if the timing belt has been replaced, Audi says 105k or something like that but there have been quite a few that have gone out before that. Since then Audi and other shops have been recommending it anywhere between 75k and 85k.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: I just joined your ranks (vr6ninja)*

Not the 2.7T, just the plain old 2.8. I was not looking for a fast wagon with 2 turbos to replace down the road. My Corrado and my motorcycles give me my speed fix. I just wanted a quattro wagon to take the family skiing, rafting, kayaking....
I know all about the timing belt. If I can't verify that it was done, I plan on doing it immediately. I should know monday. The only mods I am planning are tinting the windows to combat our high attitude sun, and I need to get a second set of rims. The PO did not drive it in the snow as the tires on it suck. Here it is the middle of March and I am going Monday to put some real snow tires on it. We still have two months of snow left and March and April can be some of the snowiest months. I am thinking I will use the stock rims as my winter set and pick up something for a summer set.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: I just joined your ranks (Snowhere)*

Wow sounds like your on the ball, 2.8 sounds like it'll fit your usage for the car. Tinting will look nice how dark are you planning on going?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: I just joined your ranks (vr6ninja)*

I will most likely tint it the same as my Corrado. I think it is 20% tint, but it has a metallic layer that makes it seem much darker from the outside then it looks from the inside. It is made by 3M and is good stuff, none of that garbage you find at auto parts stores.


----------



## texas_golfer (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: I just joined your ranks (Snowhere)*

Nice Avant. What's the "center display" issue you mentioned?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: I just joined your ranks (texas_golfer)*

Oh the typical center display is screwed up. I can see the gear selector, but nothing else. I was hanging out in the A4 forum for a while, as I was thinking I was going to get a B5, and the center display going south is a common problem with the B5. So why should the C5 be any different.







It really should be a recall issue, but that probably will never happen. I think auto makers only recall something if it is a safety issue. It is a bummer, I was looking forward to seeing the outside temp display like my old Audi had. Living in Colorado, I like to see how cold it is when I pull into the ski area parking lot for a day of powder shots. It does concern me some what, as I do not know if I will see any warning messages.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: I just joined your ranks (Snowhere)*

Yeah, recalls are only on safety issues, not a small item like a faulty display.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: I just joined your ranks (PerL)*

Isn't it a safety issue to not see the info about your engine over heating or your engine oil being too low, or a flat tire, etc?


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

those are the reasons we need to convince them of


----------

